# Working Dog Memories!



## DukeTxDad (Mar 22, 2012)

Most of you that have gotten to know me on this forum know that I have a soft spot for a) working dogs of all kinds, and b) in addition to my love of GSD's I also love cattle dogs (blue/ red heelers, border collies, etc.).

Most of you probably know of Skidboot, but in case you didn't, my wife suggested that I post this thread. Wow. He has been gone for 5 years now I think, but by FAR one of the most amazing dogs I have ever gotten to personally know in my entire life.

Why am I posting this here on GSD forums?
(besides of course the fact that we all love dogs)

I think that we can all learn a lot from this dog/ owner relationship of mutual trust and training an animal as a part of the family while still teaching who is in charge (us). Skidboot was amazing, but what we can learn from he and his owner live on forever.

Miss 'ya Skidster!!!

Here is "his" web page:
Internet Home To The Amazing Skidboot’s Life & Legacy

Here is BY FAR one of my favorite videos of all time featuring Skidboot.
Enjoy...even if for the 1,000 time for some of us!


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

What an amazing dog! Such solid concentration in front of so many distractions!


----------



## DukeTxDad (Mar 22, 2012)

I agree Marshies!
Yet, what a testament to the training relationship between master and dog. 
GSD's have a lot in common (IMO) with the standard "cattle" breeds.
We can all learn a lot from Skidboot.
Thanks for commenting!


----------



## mahhi22 (Jul 14, 2009)

That video was SO amazing & touching. Good boy Skidboot. RIP.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Skidboot did seem like an awesome dog. But credit has to be given to his owner as well who dedicated him self to his dog. What an amazing team.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Awesome!


----------



## sheps4life (Jan 14, 2012)

Kudos to you Duke, your wife and a big shout out to Skidboot RIP


----------



## DukeTxDad (Mar 22, 2012)

Thanks, Shep!
If I can be HALF the master as Skidboot's "Dad", I'd be doing pretty dang good!!!


----------



## Wetdog (May 23, 2001)

Thanks Duke---I remember seeing him on TV some time ago---might have been Letterman. Very impressive performance!


----------

